# Moebius 1955 Chrysler C300 preview



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

This link takes you to a gallery of photos showing the tooling mock-up for the Moebius 1955 Chrysler C300 hardtop. This is not a test shot, it is the hand built tooling model from which the steel tooling for kit production will be made.
This kit is scheduled for last quarter of 2010

http://dmetzner.smugmug.com/Cars/1955-Chrysler-C-300/13100296_mYtSu#949713917_yHGDW


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

WOW!!! Beautiful!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
354 Hemi??? The motor's a work of art!
I'll be in for LOTS of this one......

Chris.


----------



## Prisoner (Nov 2, 1999)

Cool! Can't wait to get this one Dave; thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Looks like it's going to be a beautiful kit of a beautiful car. The 1955-56 Chryslers were among the best-looking American cars ever built.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Another beauty........and me so poor.


----------



## docplastic (May 10, 2003)

*Revell 1/32 scale Chrysler?*

OK. So now what do I do with the Revell 1/32 1955 Chrysler New Yorker kit that I have been meaning to build for years and years? Looks like it will remain on the shelf for a while longer.

Best wishes for getting this one into more stores and for big sales. Then on to the Hudson!


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

I don't really understand the car kits. Seems like that market is already kind of crowded?


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Just like the Hudson this looks great. These cars look to be very detailed and accurate. I hope to see more cars if they are going to be at this level.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

northjason said:


> I don't really understand the car kits. Seems like that market is already kind of crowded?


Not really. Wouldn't take too many fingers to count the newly tooled cars each year, most of what's out there is reissue.


----------



## MykTurk (Nov 27, 2006)

Very nice looking stuff there indeed. Will this build "stock only" or might there be other options? Custom/wheels and tires/high performance accesories type stuff?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Moebius said:


> Not really. Wouldn't take too many fingers to count the newly tooled cars each year, most of what's out there is reissue.


That has always been my impression as well. With the proper choice, new car kits could be very profitable. 

This particular model is very modern looking for the mid-fifties. It looks nearly contemporary with some of the models other car companies had in the mid sixties. I'd say this is a welcome change from the over abundance of '57 Ford Bel Airs and other such "American Graffiti" cars out there.


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

Moebius said:


> Not really. Wouldn't take too many fingers to count the newly tooled cars each year, most of what's out there is reissue.


Okay, got ya. Not being a car guy, I just know there's a lot of them at Hobby Lobby. But I can see generating excitement with new molds of under-represented vehicles.

The quality of all these previews looks great. I may even break down and get one of those trucks myself.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

MykTurk said:


> Very nice looking stuff there indeed. Will this build "stock only" or might there be other options? Custom/wheels and tires/high performance accesories type stuff?


This kit will be stock parts only, but you never know what may come out after it.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> With the proper choice, new car kits could be very profitable.


I agree. The difficult part is figuring out which cars/models are in demand but haven't been kitted yet. Of course, once the "car guys" find out how well Moebius kits are engineered, I'm sure Frank and Dave will be bombarded with suggestions.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

There's something that's "just right" about this direction. I hope it pays off big for you guys.

Just wondering ... what was the process for choosing this specific subject?


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh, pretty. Last quarter 2010. I don't think I can wait that long.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hey guys, howzabout a 1965 Corvair Monza convertible? It was my first car and I'd love to have a kit of it.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

John P said:


> Hey guys, howzabout a 1965 Corvair Monza convertible? It was my first car and I'd love to have a kit of it.


I can see people making tiny copies of "Unsafe at any Speed" to go with it


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Another production car I will likely have to pick up with the fantabulous job that Moebius is doing on these. I will skip the truck though. I need to check with my father-in-law to see if he ever owned one of these. He worked for Chrysler back in those days and has been a Chrysler guy from back then until now. If he did own one of these I am going to have to build one for him. Moebius, you are going to keep me very busy after I retire on December 30 this year.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Paulbo said:


> I can see people making tiny copies of "Unsafe at any Speed" to go with it


Actually 1965 was the first model year of the second-generation Corvair, which had an improved rear-suspension design that corrected the tendency of the earlier models to roll over in fast cornering.


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

scotpens said:


> Actually 1965 was the first model year of the second-generation Corvair, which had an improved rear-suspension design that corrected the tendency of the earlier models to roll over in fast cornering.


But sadly the least attractive of the two designs.

Steve


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

^ I think they're both pretty.


----------

